# Best way to train draft goats



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

I am completely new to training draft goats and am curious what the best way to come about teaching commands such as "left" and "stop" and 'go" etc are. My goats are about 3 months old and already know simple commands like "come", and "no", but nothing further.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

If you have TWO people, one on the reins and the other on a lead (holding treats for a correct behavior) then starting to ground drive much like you would a horse will be easy. Just leave the lessons to about fifteen minutes at a time so your goat will not lose his focus.

When you give the command "gee" or "haw" or "left/right", give a tug on the reins in the proper direction. If the goat does not understand what you are asking have your helper lead the goat in the right direction and give a treat. Repeat this and make the first few lessons VERY SIMPLE so that there are more rewards then corrections. Once he gets one direction down, try the next direction. When he has mastered both, do the commands without a helper.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

And as you drive your goat, people will think you are a donkey shouting "Gee Haw... Gee Haw" 

If you'd like to be a little more refined in your commands take some advice from an old salt: teach him "anchors aweigh" for "go" and "drop anchor" for stop. For left and right use "port" and "starboard" and shout "Helms a' Lee" as you turn him through the wind, and "Jibe Ho" to keep his wind down wind.

And shout "Heave Ho" when your goat has eaten too much ho.

Then your goats can have cool names like Kruzenshtern, Gorch Fock, and Lord Nelson.

;-)


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I watched a horse trainer once.
And all he did on that lesson was teach the
horse to give to pressure.
He sat on the horse. Did not ask it to move forward or back.
He put as little pressure on one rein as possible. And just held it.
As soon as the horses head turned to the pressure he released it
immediately. He would do this only 5 to 15 minutes a training session.

It made the horse very light mouthed. I tried it on my mare at
the time. And it worked very well. Then I tried it on new born foal.
No I did not sit on it. LOL
I just put the halter on before the foal even stood up. very light pull
left or right. Hold, release as soon as pressure was given.
5 mins. The next day when the foal was up and walking. I put the
halter on. And that foal lead. No butt rope needed.
It takes patience.


----------



## imported_zahid (Aug 19, 2013)

i agree with it


----------

